# Ammania Sp. Bonsai Flower & Seed



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Just watched to share some pictures you will rarely see; the flower I've seen before but I've yet to see anyone grow the plant from seed.

Check this link for the full write up

http://torontoplantman.wordpress.co...a-tropica-1-2-grow-update-4-germinated-seeds/


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

my favourite plant...along with tonina blossoms and ludwigia pilosa  I miss plants!

Thank you for sharing. really nice photos!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Jiinx said:


> my favourite plant...along with tonina blossoms and ludwigia pilosa  I miss plants!
> 
> Thank you for sharing. really nice photos!


Thanks Sarah! I love this plant, especially submersed. You need to get a little planted tank going again, your big one was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

thats awesome, im gonna pm you about tomorrow


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Dude !!


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

*Ammania Bonsai*

Do you still have any for sales?

Thanks
Tony


----------

